# Atheros AR9285 wont connect



## vitamineg (Mar 20, 2010)

Hello, Hello.... Help, Help... 

my computer wont connect to a network broadcasting wireless b (802.11b is the right term i think) and Denver International Airport...its a public network.

I know the network is fine because the guy next to me connects just fine....

I come here often and have never been able to connect.

*Details:*

Sony Vaio, 64bit system, windows 7.0
Atheros *AR9285* network adapter (up to date so says 'device manager') with *version 8.0.0.171* dated 7/8/2009.

Thanks in advance... off to go fly.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Does this wireless connections connect to other networks?
According to this article it is a wireless N card that it backward compatible to wireless G.
http://www.atheros.com/pt/AR9285.htm

Seeing this is a compatible wireless G card it should connect to a wireless B connection.

What is the security you are using? 
You may have a Firewall or Virus program that may be blocking you from public access.

Bill


----------



## vitamineg (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanx for input Bill. 

"Does this wireless connections connect to other networks?" I think ur asking if the computer connects to other networks...answer, yes. If ur asking if OTHER computers are able to connect to Denver's open network, the answer is yes again. 

I have bitdefender as the security system but I've made sure to disable everything, including the their firewall; everythings off. 

Dunno what to do.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

If you are able to connect to other wireless networks (secured or unsecured) the card appears to be working.

There must be some sort of security block or the Atheros card is not configured correctly

Can you do this?
Please do this
Go to Start>Run
Type "cmd" (without the quotes)
Select Go
A Dos window will open.
Type "ipconfig /all" (without the quotes) Note the space between g and /
Press Enter
Type without the quotes
ping “www.google.com”
ping “www.aol.com”

Right click on the black screen 
Choose Select All and Paste the results here.

Seeing I am not a network guru, I may move your post to networking.
I will PM you if I do.

Bill


----------



## vitamineg (Mar 20, 2010)

Bill, thanks again and SORRY for such a long response time.

Below is what you asked for. 

Note: when i did the ipconfig run and ping test, i was *NOT* on the network giving me trouble (that network is at Denver International Airport and wont be there again for a couple weeks.) Not sure if i need to be in order to extract the necessary info.

*Anyway, below is the copy/paste*: (AOL is timing out)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\vitamin>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : vitamin-VAIO
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : slcairsport.wifi

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : slcairsport.wifi
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 2C-81-58-E1-EF-3C
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::30c1:b168:e499:e785%12(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.1.3.232(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, April 19, 2010 3:57:47 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, April 19, 2010 6:08:27 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.1.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.1.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 218111802
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-85-70-84-00-24-BE-7D-C3-43

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.1.0.1
4.2.2.1
4.2.2.2
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : globalsuite.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8057 PCI-E Gigabit Ether
net Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-24-BE-7D-C3-43
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.globalsuite.net:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e74:cc7:2e62:be86:b47c(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::cc7:2e62:be86:b47c%16(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.slcairsport.wifi:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : slcairsport.wifi
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\vitamin>ping www.google.com

Pinging www.l.google.com [74.125.65.105] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 74.125.65.105: bytes=32 time=208ms TTL=55
Reply from 74.125.65.105: bytes=32 time=165ms TTL=55
Reply from 74.125.65.105: bytes=32 time=211ms TTL=55
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 74.125.65.105:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 3, Lost = 1 (25% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 165ms, Maximum = 211ms, Average = 194ms

C:\Users\vitamin>ping www.aol.com

Pinging www-west.aol.com.aol.akadns.net [207.200.111.65] with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 207.200.111.65:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Users\vitamin>ping www.aol.com

Pinging www-west.aol.com.aol.akadns.net [207.200.111.1] with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.


----------

